# Chinese water dragon Vivarium Build



## DKoi (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks all for letting me be a part of the forum. Never cared for a reptile before my WD. We have various other animals with my wife being a trusty of an animal charity. However I saw this lady in the pet shop and bought her instantly. 

I left her with the pet shop for 4 weeks to give me time to study on caring for her and finding out exactly what she needs.

She is currently in a 3ftx3ftx1.5ft vivarium but I am building her a new custom home! I am wanting it to be as close to her natural habitat with a slow running waterfall to a 84L pool. With a rain system that will allow it to rain twice a day inside the viv all flowing back to the pond. A mist/fog system, with live plants and vegetation. The living area will be 5ftx4ftx2ft with the pond set into the floor. The temperature will be controlled using am ATC 800+ with a 4" extractor that will kick in if it gets a little hot.

Here is a little video of her and what I have done so far.

https://youtu.be/M2Uev0FRZrw

I would like for her to have company. How do we feel about pairing her with another lizard? I am aiming for another female as I don't want the male causing her stress with wanting to mate all the time. I have found mixed reviews on here so I am asking for opinions?

Thanks for stopping by.

D-Koi


----------



## DKoi (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## DKoi (Jul 4, 2017)

Just a quick update on what I have done so far if anyone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Looking really good. That is one lucky WD***128513;

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DKoi (Jul 4, 2017)

Diplo said:


> Looking really good. That is one lucky WD***128513;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind comment bud


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

You're welcome, it's nice to see someone taking the time to provide a really nice enclosure. I think WDs are one of those lizards that are often housed in an unsuitable environment and ends up with it's face rubbed . 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt79 (Feb 27, 2017)

Agreed, nice looking viv that!
I'm guessing there's gonna be more climbing branches?


----------



## DKoi (Jul 4, 2017)

Matt79 said:


> Agreed, nice looking viv that!
> I'm guessing there's gonna be more climbing branches?


Sorry yes I have added some vines and the glass and lizard are in. 










Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

You have done a great job with the viv, just one suggestion, maybe add a couple of larger diameter branches in the middle section, though i can see in your pictures the dragon is using the 'rock work' to climb i think some bigger branches would give it another option to climb and just hang out on.


----------



## DKoi (Jul 4, 2017)

It's not rock work it's foam backing covered in silicone and coco but I will take your suggestion on board. 

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow!!! How awesome and inspiring.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Lovely setup fella, I would agree that some thicker branches are added being a semi arboreal lizard to give some climbing options.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

DKoi said:


> It's not rock work it's foam backing covered in silicone and coco but I will take your suggestion on board.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Nice setup
where for be the rock effect background from? What the mask is hanging from


----------



## DKoi (Jul 4, 2017)

s6t6nic6l said:


> Nice setup
> where for be the rock effect background from? What the mask is hanging from


I mate it with expanding foam. Will add some more branches when I find the right ones. I won't add anything from the wild without treatment. 

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKoi (Jul 4, 2017)

s6t6nic6l said:


> Nice setup
> where for be the rock effect background from? What the mask is hanging from


Sorry just reading this properly now. Reptilecentreuk.com I got it from. 

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------

